# Joslins



## JDenz (Nov 14, 2003)

I was at the Joslins grappling tournament last weekend and it was an awsome time.  I seen some people that I havent seen in a long time, Randy and his buddy.  I got to see Kyle and talk with him a little bit and I got to hang with the guys that we work out with.  First off Kyle looked awsome every match of his he looked to be in total control.  Did you do the no gi Kyle or did you have to go?  I competed in the gi and no gi intermedate divisions.  I took third in the gi there were I think 25 people in the division.  I felt proud.  I beat three blue belts but lost to a white belt lol.   That white belt had the best submissions of everone in the division though.  I thought I just had a bad match agianst him but he made everyone look bad.  I don't think I could have beat him if I had a great match he was slick.  I think that wrestling is a big help in this tournament.   I was in so much better shape then everyone that I was winning all the matches at the end when the other guy got tired.  I did mess up a guys arm though.  I had him in a stright americana and I heard pop pop pop and he didn't tap just stopped moving, So I let it go and went to the bent Americana it popped everytime I moved it so I just gave up and held on for the win by points.  That was the toughest guy I ever went agianst.  I won the no gi.  It was awsome in the finals a guy lept guard and went to a gullitine.  I held him up for like two minutes set him down and got the takedown.  I passed his guard off his umo attempt and won the belt.  I think it was so late in the day alot of people just left.  Primo took fourth but he was real sick and he still had two nice arm bars.  Thomas stepped up and went intermediate but he was about 30 pounds lighter then the next lightest guy so he only got fourth but he looked good.  Over all the tournament was awsome and Carlos Newton was there, and reffing so it was sweet.  He winked at me during one match it was awsome.  Oh well I have to go back to work but the tournament was run awsome they are almost to big for that school though lol.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey I forgot it was so funny because Carlos must have just looked at a score sheet for the gi beause he called the points wrong.  He was so funny and down to earth to.  SO far every fighter I have ever meet has been awsome and a good experiance.


----------



## ace (Nov 23, 2003)

Jeff Looked Awsome in The no Gi.

I was Sick & did My Best & came out in 4th.

It was awsome to Meet Newton.
Jeff Was are star of The day  & I send a Special Shout
to Him in his Victory.

I missed Kyles Matches cause I was moving round Trying to Coach My Training Partners. 

I think this was the Best of the 3 Tournaments
I have Been 2 Even Tho I won a Belt in 2001. ( That Was My 1st Non USJJF Turnament).

But it has Grown so Big There was No room For The Fighters 
The Crowed was Every were.
They Need to Expaned The Turnament into a Bigger Gym.
Or Have 2 Day's 1 for Gi & 1 for No Gi.

Next Year  Will probably be even Bigger.

Again Cogradulations To Jeff & Kyle
On There Championships 


 :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2003)

thank you.   It was a good tournament with a solid turnout.  It was a little smaller then Naga and alot less crowded so I didn't think that was a big problem.  Espically if they put mats in that other gym like they were talking about doing.


----------



## chaosomega (Nov 24, 2003)

Good job boys! Keep up the good work. Can't wait until my first competition!


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2003)

when u going to compete?


----------



## eric (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah, Kyle looked fabulous at Joslin's. I went up there and competed with him in the gi division- this was my first BJJ comp. Not a bad experience. I won the first match on points and lost the second on points - that's all she wrote. Some good competition there! Learned a lot there - have to make adjustments to my training and I'll be ready for another one coming up. Did any of you do the gi division and/ or the no-gi? The no- gi must have been late because we didn't get out of there all that early.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 17, 2004)

I did both


----------



## ace (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric _
> *yeah, Kyle looked fabulous at Joslin's. I went up there and competed with him in the gi division- this was my first BJJ comp. Not a bad experience. I won the first match on points and lost the second on points - that's all she wrote. Some good competition there! Learned a lot there - have to make adjustments to my training and I'll be ready for another one coming up. Did any of you do the gi division and/ or the no-gi? The no- gi must have been late because we didn't get out of there all that early. *



I did just the no gi I had a 1st round by won My 2nd on points
& was verry close to a knee bar
Won my 2nd by Armlock
Lost the next won on points but again was verry close to a Submisson I was sick that day but it was still a great 
Day & awsome to meet Carlos.

Next Year i will try to do both :asian:


----------

